# My band "I Killed Everyone" playing live at Clearwater.



## RichIKE (May 8, 2011)

Warning: we're deathcore 

I'm the Bass Player.


----------



## brutalwizard (May 8, 2011)

vocals sound pretty good, besides that its deathcore. nothing new.

me and a few friends put a deathcore band togethor for fun once, and opened for atilla.

but we were only a band for 2 weeks haha 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYGIIlDXJkU&feature=youtu.be


i am playing the ibanez haha


----------



## Masc0t (May 23, 2011)

I'm sorry, but its bands like these that make me want to hate deathcore. Where is the death metal influence? I see it in the verses, but the majority of the song is chugging. Its bands like these that made me stop going to most local shows.
I don't come to see a bunch of bands play the same note and squat down in synchronized time.


----------



## RichIKE (May 23, 2011)

so much deathcore hate. i guess you wither like breakdowns/chugging or your don't.








Masc0t said:


> I'm sorry, but its bands like these that make me want to hate deathcore. Where is the death metal influence? I see it in the verses, but the majority of the song is chugging. Its bands like these that made me stop going to most local shows.
> I don't come to see a bunch of bands play the same note and squat down in synchronized time.


so you can hear the death metal influence but want more of it? wouldnt that just make us death metal?


----------

